# Is there any possible way of getting a fur suit for free/really cheap?



## SirFurryHusky (Dec 20, 2016)

I was just wondering if there is any way possible to get a fursuit for free/really cheap or if there is anyone offering fursuits free/really cheap as I would not ever have enough money for one!


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 21, 2016)

Depending on the quality that you are aiming for, you could try to make one yourself from cheap materials. Fake fur can be rather cheap, and if you are creative and willing to spend time on it you can do something really nice!


----------



## Yav (Dec 21, 2016)

Decent fursuits start at about $500+ either you are making it yourself or buying one.
I'd recommend just saving up money until you can afford to make/ buy a good one, as if you buy a cheap one it will probably come out like a really cheesy halloween costume


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 21, 2016)

Honestly, if you don't have enough money to afford one, then it's hardly the important priority in your life as of now anyway. Get a bit more accustomed and build some foundament for your well-being first, leave plushie costumes for later


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 21, 2016)

Unless it was in a raffle, or trade for other work(s), a free fursuit is a complete rarity. As for cheap, I agree with all the above, either learn to build one yourself, there are plenty of tutorials online, or save up for one. But in all seriousness, it is most wise to have a stable base of finances in your life. Example: If you had to pick between paying rent and paying for a fursuit, rent should always come first.


----------



## KhramChee (Dec 26, 2016)

I searched for fursuit makers a lot as I don't earn that much of money either. After a lot of research I stumbled upon this maker here: Userpage of nuclerfurcreations -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

She was the one I ended up comissioning. I paid 360+shipping for my partial. The fur is medium quality but still REALLY GOOD. It's soft and easy to brush and wash!
The head fits me perfectly and the sewing work is just simply amazing.
She is also a sweetheart and will always send you works in progress of your fursuit <3
My best friend also bought a fursuit from her 

If you want to see my fursuit, here is it:
www.furaffinity.net: Khram at a Con 3 by KhramChee
www.furaffinity.net: Khram at a Con 2 by KhramChee
Here is my best friend's fursuit:


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 26, 2016)

I don't think you'll find one for free, but used ones can be much cheaper. If you're looking for a used one, I've seen some for sale in furry Facebook groups.

And I agree with those who say you could make one yourself. It'll still cost you, but you can pick and choose your materials to try and make it cheaper.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 26, 2016)

KhramChee said:


> I searched for fursuit makers a lot as I don't earn that much of money either. After a lot of research I stumbled upon this maker here: Userpage of nuclerfurcreations -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> She was the one I ended up comissioning. I paid 360+shipping for my partial. The fur is medium quality but still REALLY GOOD. It's soft and easy to brush and wash!



Is that 360 in $ ?
If so that's good quality for the cost.


----------



## KhramChee (Dec 28, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> Is that 360 in $ ?
> If so that's good quality for the cost.



Yes, american dollars 

She raised her prices a little bit, but not that much. Partials are now 390$ <3 It's not a big difference, it's still OVERLY cheap haha


----------



## Piccolora (Dec 31, 2016)

If you don't have much money, I highly suggest making one yourself. You can get the materials at your leisure and then make the suit bits and pieces at a time.  Youtube is a GREAT place to find tutorials on how to make fursuits and you can by foam molded faces on etsy for around $100 in case you're not good at molding a face. Are you looking for a partial or a full? My friend and I made fursuits for EF22 and she made a full for about $700 and I made a partial for about $500. Only reason mine was not a full was because my character has a large tail and I ran out of fur and didn't have time to order more before con.


----------



## Grimthedemondrakwolf (Aug 21, 2018)

*Hi I am from I am a new furry but I don't have a suite yet I was woundering if any on knows how I can go an out getting a full fur suite*


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Aug 22, 2018)

Grimthedemondrakwolf said:


> *Hi I am from I am a new furry but I don't have a suite yet I was woundering if any on knows how I can go an out getting a full fur suite*


I reccomend going on etsy, but if you're a youngster ( like me ) I reccomend making your own so you can get exact measurements


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 23, 2018)

Closing this due to necro


----------

